# t jet post help



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Any chance i can fix this or should i leave it if you look at the ront tire you will see part of the post their two pieces?


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

yes you can fix it , bill hall recommends testors liquid cement for plastic.
clean all areas to be glued before using the testors cement on it ...
if you need pm him for the best advice to fix it..


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

testors cement you say thank you papa smurf


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

What kind of Testor's Cement shall we use? pig


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

mmmmmm delicious 3502 ...is someone cooking...... goop? Much like Life Savers, my favorite flavor is the assortment pack.

Much depends on what kind of fix you want. How about starting with some macro shots of the damage...otherwise it's a crap shoot. A Chiclet hanging out of a chassis doesnt give me much to go on.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Will post pics after 10.00 pm tonight after work thanks


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

3502 the best stuff on earth for t-jets!! pig


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

What is this magic you speak of el swino ?... Mahaps a special brew .....?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> What is this magic you speak of el swino ?... Mahaps a special brew .....?


 Testors 3502 Liquid Cement in a Bottle, use nothing else. Does contain MEK, so use in a VERY Well Ventilated area....the vapors are Organ damaging with prolonged breathing....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4538120#post4538120


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

LMAO! AL you are too funny!!! pig


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Testors # 3502 plastic cement is amazing stuff. I am sure at some point someone will post the magic formula so we can mix our own in larger, less-expensive-per-ounce quantities. MEK is available all over. After gooping t jets happily per Bill's examples and inspiration, I have applied same procedure to aged, cracked, similar-vintage automotive pieces and parts with very pleasing results. It won't work well with every plastic type.


----------

